# Hardyboard filler



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

What do you suggest for hardy board filler? Maybe hardy board isn't the best term....cement board?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Crack shot


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like this for exterior patching.

I'm sure there's others that will work good.

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=296

But for small nailholes like that on an exterior where you won't see it way up high anyway, I'd probably use caulk.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I like this for exterior patching.
> 
> I'm sure there's others that will work good.
> 
> ...



That pic doesn't show the scope of work very well. There's a bunch of pillars build with the hardy board around the support posts. The guy who built them was air gun happy and did a poor job. Many nails shot right through.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would use Crawfords. Add in whitner as needed to dry it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I would use Crawfords. Add in whitner as needed to dry it.


What is whitner? The slow drying of it was one reason I kept away from it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I like this for exterior patching.
> 
> I'm sure there's others that will work good.
> 
> ...


Thats how I would do it. I've used Ready Patch for years, & its a great product. But have migrated to Crawfords for about the last two years because it sands a little better. Also sought out and found Crack Shot after reading about it here recently. Have only used on interiors so far, but will experiment with it outside soon.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

If you are talking about siding then that is something I would read on Hardi's website. I would have to say Bondo home fix putty would hold up best outside and is paintable. Better make sure it does not expand and contract or anything other than caulk will fall out over time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> What is whitner? The slow drying of it was one reason I kept away from it.


Whiting. Your new school if you don't know what whiting is.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Whiting. Your new school if you don't know what whiting is.


Lol ok. There are a few things I can still learn on here I see:thumbup:

Still don't know what it is.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> What is whitner? The slow drying of it was one reason I kept away from it.


Was planning on writing about it one day so I snapped this pic this week as I opened a new can. I have used it for many years. You can see how juicy the can is, you keep water on top so it won't skim. Add in whiting and it will dry it out some, keep it in your pocket all day. Fill a hole and paint right over it, no flashing :thumbsup:



Old school TJ. 

http://litexinc.com/store/index.php?CategoryID=88


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Was planning on writing about it one day so I snapped this pic this week as I opened a new can. I have used it for many years. You can see how juicy the can is, you keep water on top so it won't skim. Add in whiting and it will dry it out some, keep it in your pocket all day. Fill a hole and paint right over it, no flashing :thumbsup:
> Old school TJ.
> 
> http://litexinc.com/store/index.php?CategoryID=88


I will usually roll it around in some drywall dust. Great tip for guys with less experience. I have been on my own for 8 years. I knew this one. Sure there is a lot I don't.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Was planning on writing about it one day so I snapped this pic this week as I opened a new can. I have used it for many years. You can see how juicy the can is, you keep water on top so it won't skim. Add in whiting and it will dry it out some, keep it in your pocket all day. Fill a hole and paint right over it, no flashing :thumbsup:



Thanks Tommy....never heard of it either. 



.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I like this stuff - easy to work with. sands easy. I have put this stuff up and it rained for a few days. Came back and it was still there just like I left it.

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Was planning on writing about it one day so I snapped this pic this week as I opened a new can. I have used it for many years. You can see how juicy the can is, you keep water on top so it won't skim. Add in whiting and it will dry it out some, keep it in your pocket all day. Fill a hole and paint right over it, no flashing :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hard to imagine that you can paint it directly like you say. Not saying I don't believe you, just hard to believe.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I like this stuff - easy to work with. sands easy. I have put this stuff up and it rained for a few days. Came back and it was still there just like I left it.
> 
> Pat




Yup...thats what I commonly use.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Resided my place with HardiePlank back in 97-98 and since it is designed to expand and contract I wanted to make sure any filler would as well. I just used a high quality caulk (couldn't even tell you what brand) and it still looks as good as new.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Resided my place with HardiePlank back in 97-98 and since it is designed to expand and contract I wanted to make sure any filler would as well. I just used a high quality caulk (couldn't even tell you what brand) and it still looks as good as new.


Same here...this is what we've always used on cement board siding and associated trims...
http://www.osipro.com/sell_sheets/QUAD_SS.pdf


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

When it comes to caulk this Kop-R-Lastic is by far the best EXTERIOR caulk I've found. Way too stinky to use indoors.

http://ca.henry.com/sealants/thermoplasticconstructionsealant/kop-r-lastic


----------

